# Secret Santa 2022.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A bit earlier this year, but given the current postal problems if we start early there shouldn't be any unhappy faces on Christmas day.

Who's going to start this years, 2022 extravaganza ?

Usual form, as usual you must have the relevant post count to be able to use the forum PM function.

Usual " rules".

Whoever puts their name up first sends their secret Santa to the next name, who in turn sends it to the next name and so on. On the closing date, the last person to enter their name sends to the first name on the list. UK members only bearing in mind postal charges etc. In past years the guide has been for Horology based gifts under £10, but I have been bowled over by the generosity of members, so it's up to you.

I'll keep the list up to date.

Good luck.

Who's first ?


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

am i first? , i am in this year :yes:

deano


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Of course :thumbsup: I'm in.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

And me merry Christmas


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Blimey, it's that time again. Count me in.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Please count me in.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Add me to the list please


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll join in this year too.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I'm a little nervous about finding a suitable gift, but please count me in too.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I need to move some more watches tbh :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you all so far.

Currently;

1. @deano1956

2. @antjrice

3. @tall_tim

4. @Sulie

5. @Alpha550t

6. @Bricey

7. @jsud2002

8. @spinynorman

9. @Duncan U.

Thanks everyone so far.

So who's next? Let's make it an extra special year this time and break some records :clap:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Thank you all so far.
> 
> Currently;
> 
> ...


 @WRENCH You have missed me out :huh:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

jsud2002 said:


> You have missed me out :huh:


 Clearly the real secret Santa.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Count me in guys as usual :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> @WRENCH You have missed me out :huh:


 Fixed.

Just checking everyone was paying attention.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Just checking everyone was paying attention.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 I'd sent his present back for a refund!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you all so far.

Currently;

1. @deano1956

2. @antjrice

3. @tall_tim

4. @Sulie

5. @Alpha550t

6. @Bricey

7. @jsud2002

8. @spinynorman

9. @Duncan U.

10. @Iceblue

Thanks everyone so far.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm in too.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I'd sent his present back for a refund!


 So you'd gift someone something that's not good enough to keep for yourself then ?

Shame on you. :nono:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> So you'd gift someone something that's not good enough to keep for yourself then ?
> 
> Shame on you. :nono:


 I hope not because I am the receiver of @Bricey secret santa :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I hope not because I am the receiver of @Bricey secret santa :laugh: :laugh:


 Have you seen what he keeps for himself? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Have you seen what he keeps for himself? :laughing2dw:


 I can't see what's funny, I have to find something to send to him !


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

My memory is definitely getting worse, I've been trying to remember what I sent and received !


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alpha550t said:


> My memory is definitely getting worse, I've been trying to remember what I sent and received !


 That Rolex you sent me is still running within COSC..


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> That Rolex you sent me is still running within COSC..


 That's why I have an empty box :taz:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Put me down too please, love the stress of thinking up a gift but you're all worth it! :laugh:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently;

1. @deano1956

2. @antjrice

3. @tall_tim

4. @Sulie

5. @Alpha550t

6. @Bricey

7. @jsud2002

8. @spinynorman

9. @Duncan U.

10. @Iceblue


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently;

1. deano1956

2. antjrice

3. tall_tim

4. Sulie

5. Alpha550t

6. Bricey

7. jsud2002

8. spinynorman

9. Duncan U.

10. Iceblue

11. Graham60

12. BIker

13. Bow

14. Pauluspaolo.

Who's next. We've nearly beat last year keep on coming. There could be a couple of surprises thrown in. :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one @WRENCH - I am in, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Nice one @WRENCH - I am in, cheers :thumbsup:


 I kept your seat warm. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I kept your seat warm.


 Oooer missus.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently;

1. deano1956

2. antjrice

3. tall_tim

4. Sulie

5. Alpha550t

6. Bricey

7. jsud2002

8. spinynorman

9. Duncan U.

10. Iceblue

11. Graham60

12. BIker

13. Bow

14. Pauluspaolo.

15. Davey P.

May I suggest, bearing in mind the impending forum change, it would be a good idea for all to exchange addresses to avoid any potential disappointment. Thank you all so much for taking part.

Who's next?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@pauluspaolo  secret Santa is here.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bump.

Currently;

1. deano1956 @deano1956

2. antjrice @antjrice

3. tall_tim @tall_tim

4. Sulie @Sulie

5. Alpha550t @Alpha550t

6. Bricey @Bricey

7. jsud2002 @jsud2002

8. spinynorman @spinynorman

9. Duncan U @Duncan U.

10. Iceblue @Iceblue

11. Graham60 @Graham60

12. BIker @Biker

13. Bow @Bow

14. Pauluspaolo. @pauluspaolo

15. Davey P. @Davey P

May I suggest, bearing in mind the impending forum change, it would be a good idea for all to exchange addresses to avoid any potential disappointment. Thank you all so much for taking part.

Who's next?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Is this thread now closed, or are we leaving it open for a bit longer? It doesn't effect anyone else, but I need to know if I will be sending mine to @deano1956 at the top, or another member below me if we add some more.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

would hope more might join in ?? , not that i dont want a prezzie from davey P but with advancing age my wrists are as strong as they used to be :laugh: .

deano


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Too late to join in ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

deano1956 said:


> would hope more might join in ?? , not that i dont want a prezzie from davey P but with advancing age my wrists are as strong as they used to be :laugh: .
> 
> deano


 Don't worry mate, I've got one or two smaller and lightweight watches that might be suitable........... :whistling: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Davey P said:


> Don't worry mate, I've got one or two smaller and lightweight watches that might be suitable........... :whistling: :laughing2dw:


 It's just a 'tiddler'



















@Davey P "Cos I'm keeping the big one.....

[IMG alt="Gigantic Wristwatch | Gigantic Wristwatch Coffee Table | Lance Yaerger | Flickr" data-ratio="75.00"]https://live.staticflickr.com/3204/2891891375_31dcdfce1e_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> Too late to join in ?


 Welcome.



Davey P said:


> Is this thread now closed, or are we leaving it open for a bit longer? It doesn't effect anyone else, but I need to know if I will be sending mine to @deano1956 at the top, or another member below me if we add some more.


 No it isn't closed. It will remain open until December. 

Currently;

1. deano1956 @deano1956

2. antjrice @antjrice

3. tall_tim @tall_tim

4. Sulie @Sulie

5. Alpha550t @Alpha550t

6. Bricey @Bricey

7. jsud2002 @jsud2002

8. spinynorman @spinynorman

9. Duncan U @Duncan U.

10. Iceblue @Iceblue

11. Graham60 @Graham60

12. BIker @Biker

13. Bow @Bow

14. Pauluspaolo. @pauluspaolo

15. Davey P. @Davey P

16. Animalone @animalone


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just for clarification, the secret Santa is still open, and will remain open until the first week in December, closing on Friday December the 2nd. This should give enough time for the gifts to arrive in time for Christmas, and avoid disappointment given the current postal problems.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i am sure i just saw my postman jumping for joy as he heard @animalonehas joined :laugh:

deano


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Davey P said:


> :laughing2dw:


 Love it :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Could I be added @WRENCH . Cheers!

Done.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

have we broke last years entry now, ?
deano


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> have we broke last years entry now, ?
> deano


Yes, but don't stop now. 🥳


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

OK, I'm in.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently;

1. Deano1956 @deano1956 

2. Antjrice @antjrice 

3. tall_tim @tall_tim

4. Sulie @Sulie

5. Alpha550t @Alpha550t

6. Bricey @Bricey

7. jsud2002 @jsud2002

8. spinynorman @spinynorman

9. Duncan U @Duncan U.

10. Iceblue @Iceblue

11. Graham60 @Graham60

12. BIker @Biker

13. Bow @Bow

14. Pauluspaolo. @pauluspaolo

15. Davey P. @Davey P

16. Animalone @animalone

17. Roy. @Roy

18. Roxyben @Roxyben

19. Wrench @WRENCH 

Who's next.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in! Have the gift already...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

oooo if your the last ,always fancied a 16610 sub date,  
deano


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

deano1956 said:


> oooo if your the last ,always fancied a 16610 sub date,
> deano


It's a Swiss only dial, too.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I think I'll be posting my gift shortly, to avoid disappointment


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey you jest but mines been sent, hopefully received , sent first class signed for it took a full 7 days to be delivered!
deano


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Sent mine yesterday, Mr Organised me.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I have the present, sounds like I'd better get to the Post Office!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@spinynorman I shall be posting your secret santa later this week .


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

@Sulie Santa off to the post office this week too.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish someone else would join the list, I want to send my present off!!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i hope not i cant sleep with the anticipation  
deano


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

@WRENCH are you not joining?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> @WRENCH are you not joining?


He's number 19 mate


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Davey P said:


> He's number 19 mate


D'oh!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Do we have a date for closing the list? I need to know if I'm sending the Sub to Deano, or someone else!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

apm101 said:


> D'oh!


I'll join again if you promise to send me something decent.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

oh get out of here that subs mine  
deano


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Woooooh! Who will get the Sub?!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> Woooooh! Who will get the Sub?!


I've PM'ed you my postal address mate, cheers


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I have posted my present to @Iceblue 
Unfortunately it isn't a Sub!


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

alpha550t mine on route .. should be there by Jan lol


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Mines on route to @Graham60 merry crimbo


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

@WRENCH, as the genesis behind the SS 2022 thread, when do you want to set the close date?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't posted mine out to @animalone yet because there is talk of Royal Mail strikes. I'll wait a while, but rest assured it will arrive before the big day


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Reminder,



WRENCH said:


> Just for clarification, the secret Santa is still open, and will remain open until the first week in December, closing on Friday December the 2nd. This should give enough time for the gifts to arrive in time for Christmas, and avoid disappointment given the current postal problems.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Reminder,


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

What did @spinynorman say?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay, now closed.
Thanks everyone for taking part, my parcel is off, hope everyone gets theirs on time.

Have a great break when it comes.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you all get Xmas day.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@spinynorman your secret santa was posted today


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

@jsud2002 your gift has been posted, have a good one buddy.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Received mine from @WRENCH, sent off @deano1956's. Can't wait for the day to see what we all have!!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine has arrived from @Bricey


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> Mine has arrived from @Bricey


Blimey - 5 hours to be delivered - Royal Mail making up for lost time!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine has arrived from @jsud2002 . Intrigued what could be inside, but under strict instructions to wait for the day.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

got my via postie today from apm101, can wait to show the wife my new sub  
deano


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Mine arrived today, cheers @Sulie .


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

@pauluspaolo has your parcel arrived yet pal?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bow said:


> @pauluspaolo has your parcel arrived yet pal?


Sorry Bow I should have let you know. It's all been a bit frantic recently what with the end of term (hooray) looming large, a colleague retiring (meaning that I have to pick up some of her duties) & a building project about to start at work (meaning that I have to clear a room with no where to put the stuff that's already in the room)!! Anyway that's no excuse for not letting you know that it had arrived. it's arrived safely & won't be opened until Christmas day


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

pauluspaolo said:


> Sorry Bow I should have let you know. It's all been a bit frantic recently what with the end of term (hooray) looming large, a colleague retiring (meaning that I have to pick up some of her duties) & a building project about to start at work (meaning that I have to clear a room with no where to put the stuff that's already in the room)!! Anyway that's no excuse for not letting you know that it had arrived. it's arrived safely & won't be opened until Christmas day


Don’t give it a moment’s thought pal, the post office are finding a dozen different ways to send me over the edge this Christmas so I thought that I’d better check!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine arrived from @pauluspaolo yesterday, but I missed the delivery so had to collect it from our local Post Office today.

Also, I've posted @animalone 's parcel, so that should arrive in the next couple of days


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Package for me this morning addressed to Tall Tim so hoping that’s my Secret Santa - thank you @antjrice !


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Mine has just arrived thanks @Biker 🍻


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Out walking the dog, wearing my secret Santa gift from @antjrice , it’s brilliant thank you!

Brings back memories- I always wanted a Casio calculator watch when I was at school but my mum bought me a knock off version from the local Kwik Save which lasted only a few days and I think got all calculations wrong!








It is darker green in the flesh!


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Big thank you to @Iceblue for a great Secret Santa gift, really, really chuffed with my gift, especially to get the Watch Forum badge. 

As well as the Watch Forum badge, there is also a very handy watch travel case, green watch strap which will come in useful as i have a few watches it matches and can be used with for a change up look, a very informative book on collectable watches which contains info/details on hundreds of collectible watches, oh and a few retro sweets (already gone ).


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Thanks very much to Phil @spinynorman my presents were very nicely wrapped. An interesting watch book that will keep me entertained over the festivities, a nice brown leather strap and a canvas watch roll which will be very useful now my collection has outgrown my box 👍








I'm glad I joined in this year, this is a great forum, Merry Christmas!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Many thanks to @Bricey for this very generous secret santa my very own watch jigsaw 

I look forward to building it in 2023


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Many thanks to @animalone for not one but two Rolexes.
A Rolex pen and notebook. And trivial pursuit game 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks to @Roxyben I have some reading,








and a black mesh bracelet on my G Shock.

















Have a great day everyone, and enjoy your gifts.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks so much @Biker absolutely love it pal!!!
Not sure whether you realise what an achievement it was to find me a food book that I don’t already own and am massively interested in!!!
Looking forward to learning more about your bonny part of the world too!!!!
Have a great Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Big thank you to @Davey P for the secret Santa gifts,
Hope everyone is having a good day, best wishes to you all


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Big thanks to @jsud2002. I was delighted to unwrap a watch box, which I never have enough of. Then discovered inside two watches, a quartz Casio and a handwinding HMT Kohinoor. Have to say I'm excited about the HMT. I know a bit about the brand, but have never had one myself. Happy Christmas everyone! 🎅


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A massive thank you to @pauluspaolo for this awesome automatic watch:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o7MJSH

It's in stunning unmarked condition, and brings the total number of automatic watches in my collection up to... er... one 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o7Kw8K

This one is right up my street, and I couldn't be happier, thank you so much for such a generous gift mate:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o7H6w5

Merry Christmas to all on TWF


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Glad you like it Davey - everyone needs at least one auto in their collection - wear it in good health 

No photo yet, as I don't think the internet collection where we are is up to it, but many thanks to @tall tim for the Seiko diver style alarm clock. Seiko divers are a favourite of mine, & is the watch that started me off on my watch collecting journey, so it's a fantastic present & it'll look great on my desk - many many thanks indeed 😀


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> Glad you like it Davey - everyone needs at least one auto in their collection - wear it in good health
> 
> No photo yet, as I don't think the internet collection where we are is up to it, but many thanks to @tall tim for the Seiko diver style alarm clock. Seiko divers are a favourite of mine, & is the watch that started me off on my watch collecting journey, so it's a fantastic present & it'll look great on my desk - many many thanks indeed 😀


You’re very welcome except it wasn’t me that sent it!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> You’re very welcome except it wasn’t me that sent it!


Bollox!! No it wasn't, it was Bow (whose non-forum name is Tim)!! Many many thanks & apologies to Bow (Tim) & tall_tim for the confusion!!!
I hang my head in shame ........& I'll go & get another red wine 😀🤬


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Thanks @Roy for my present. Love it! Must know I have a soft spot for Casio's!








Also was a bag full of leather straps. Must have read my mind as I was after a black one with white stitching! Fitted that one to my newly arrived Sinn!








Cheers Roy! Great work everyone, looking through this thread there has been some great gifts! Fantastic effort. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

We are still waiting to open most presents, as my M-i-L is not well, and we didn't want to do that without her. I will be opening my SS today- can't wait!


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Cheers tall_tim many thanks can’t wait to try out this cape cod and the watch roll bag will come in handy .. the boys looking at the card game  merry Christmas



http://imgur.com/dfhJQyS


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Many thanks @Sulie , all the best.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Opened now. Thanks so much to @WRENCH. So love Timex watches, and this is a real stunner! And the Smiths stopwatch is SO COOL!!!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

So many great gifts given, glad I never entered as I knew I wouldn't have been able to match anyone here. Such an amazing group 🎅


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

apm101 said:


> the Smiths stopwatch is SO COOL!!!


The clip on the back is for screwing on to a car dashboard.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@Duncan U. many thanks for my Christmas gift , it’s perfect and I’ve just bought some tinkering watches so could not have had a better gift many thanks merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Iceblue said:


> @Duncan U. many thanks for my Christmas gift , it’s perfect and I’ve just bought some tinkering watches so could not have had a better gift many thanks merry Christmas everyone


I'm very glad you like it, as Dennis said I was worried joining in the Secret Santa and looking at some of the presents, I feared I had misjudged it. Have fun and make sure you show us you projects 👍


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

many thanks to
*apm101 *(aka alex) for the prezzie , far better than any rolex i think, and in the new teal colour with factory stickers still in place  
not sure mine i sent is up to std now still its the thought that counts 
deano
ps hope MIL is better


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy belated Christmas to all and apologies for the delay - I've just returned from our Xmas break abroad to a wonderful surprise from @deano1956 


















The function monster of the Casio W-734D-1AV and a very fine 20mm black bracelet. 

Many thanks!! 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

tall_tim said:


> Out walking the dog, wearing my secret Santa gift from @antjrice , it’s brilliant thank you!
> 
> Brings back memories- I always wanted a Casio calculator watch when I was at school but my mum bought me a knock off version from the local Kwik Save which lasted only a few days and I think got all calculations wrong!
> View attachment 82724
> ...


I hope that's as dark green as it's supposed to be and it hasn't passed through a neutron star on its way to your house! 😃


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

antjrice said:


> I hope that's as dark green as it's supposed to be and it hasn't passed through a neutron star on its way to your house! 😃


With the post the way it is, it may well have, but no it’s a dark green. I must have taken 10 pictures from various angles that morning and everyone came out that colour!


----------

